# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Identilock, smart gunlock, Sentinl Inc., Detroit, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sentinl Inc.

facebook.com/identilock

twitter.com/identilock

instagram.com/identilock

----------


## Airicist

Article "Identilock Is A Mobile Gun Lock That Keeps Firearms Secure"

by Lucas Matney
January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Identilock brings smart technology to gun safety — CES 2016

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> President Obama requested Federal agencies to sponsor research into gun safety technology. Identilock is already ahead of the curve with this biometric gun lock.

----------


## Airicist

Make Your Gun Truly Safe with Identilock

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Introducing Identilock, a smart trigger lock for guns that reads your fingerprint and unlocks in a second.

----------

